# Vape King Important Notice



## Stroodlepuff (7/6/16)

HI ALL!!

*Please note that due to our new Fourways store opening this Saturday, Vape King Fourways (Head Office) Will be closed this Friday 10/06/2016 for the moving of stock and final touches to the new store!*




Please bear with us as we make this move, Online orders will still ship as normal and all our other locations will still be open, we just will not be able to serve anyone from the Fourways Store on Friday (Don't worry its only one day!)

We really apologize for any inconvenience caused but we trust we will see you guys on Saturday (Hint...its going to be amazing!!!)​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## BuzzGlo (7/6/16)

Sold all my gear this weekend. I cant wait for Saturday, All I have is a evic vtc mini, kit and bellus.

When will the specials be announced? 

4k is burning my pocket and having to charge my mod 2 to 3 time a day is painful. So very excited!


----------



## Paulie (7/6/16)

Better get there early before i buy everything lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/6/16)

BuzzGlo said:


> Sold all my gear this weekend. I cant wait for Saturday, All I have is a evic vtc mini, kit and bellus.
> 
> When will the specials be announced?
> 
> 4k is burning my pocket and having to charge my mod 2 to 3 time a day is painful. So very excited!



Specials will be announced on Thursday

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DrSirus-88 (7/6/16)

Super stoked for saturday

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silent Echo (9/6/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Specials will be announced on Thursday



So where are these specials you promised?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

